# joining army after MBBS :-)



## doc hoor (Mar 9, 2012)

hey can anyone help in this regard? 
is it good for me to join pak army aftr my mbbs.as i always wanted to get into amc..bt now as i hv done my mbbs i want to apply,,i hv heard its realy tough specialy for female doctrs,,,,what are the future scope in pakistan army for female docters?


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

Yes, it will be difficult to join AMC after MBBS.


----------



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

I ALSO want to if it is good to join army after MBBS?
What are the options for medical students in this regard?


----------

